# Liquid Cooling???



## KuraiYuuki (Oct 16, 2012)

ok so i originally bought a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus cpu cooler. my only problem with that was that the unit itself was to big, and if i put it on my cpu it would go past where the side panel is being a problem. so i took it back and got the Corsair H100 Liquid Cooler ???? have no idea what to do though. i know its probably better, but dont know where to start as far as installing it. first the radiator i dont know where to actually put it at, nor if i even have all the holes needed to install it. im sure the unit itself will fit on the cpu its just the darn radiator. 

i really need to find a solution to getting my cpu cooler so i can run more games without worrying about the temps.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First off there really isn't a difference betwen Water cooled and a nice 3rd party CPU cooler. To me water and computers don't go well...

This would be a good place to start: 

Newegg TV: Water Cooling DOs and DON'Ts with Lee from PCJunkieMods.com - YouTube


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

If your case has a place in the top for 2 120 fans put it up top. If not you will need a new case for the H100. Me I would stay with the 212 cool master and get a HAF cool master case you can get a mid tower for around $50.00 and be money ahead over the H100 and easy too. Cooling will be about the same unless you really push the OC.


----------

